# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم قراءة القران على الاموات

## يعقوب الحوساني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل عدة ايام وانا عائد من عملي كان سائق سيارة الاجرة يستمع الى شيخ على الراديو وبالتحديد يستمع الى اذاعة القراءن الكريم الادنية وكان الشيخ يتحدث عن حكم قرائة القران على الميت وللامانة لم اعرف من هو الشيخ الذي كان يتحدث عبر اثير الاذاعة لكن ذكر قصة لابن القيم الجوزية _ذكرها في كتاب الروح _قال فيها
ان ابن الاقيم كان كل يوم جمعة يزور قبر امه ويقراء عليها القراءن ويختم بسورة الفاتحة ويهديها الى روحها وروح اموات المسلمين وفي يوم من الايام انشغل ابن القيم ولم يذهب الي زيارة قبر والدته كالمعتاد فاذا بالمنام يرى امه ويسالها عن حالها قالت له احمد الله فانا بالجنة ونعيمها ولاكني جئت اليك معاتبتا لانك لم تزرني اليوم ولم تقراء لي الفاتحه كالمعتاد فاني وكلما زرتني وقرات على روحي القراءن رفع الله درجتي ووسع جنتي وقربني اليه فلا تتساني ولا تنقطع عن زيارتي ... وبعد قال الشيخ ان ابن القيم لم يقطع زيارتها بل زادها حتى مماته وقال هذا دليل قاطع على ان اموات المسلمين بحاجة الى دعاء ابنائهم واحبائهم وبحاجة لان نقراء القراءن على ارواحهم ........ والسلام


ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة 

الى روح حضرة النبي الصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم والى ارواح الانبياء والرسل اجمعين والى ارواح مشايخنا واهلينا واخواننا الذينا سبقونا والذين يعاصروننا والذين سيلحقون بنا والى ارواح المسلمين اجمعين الفاتحة

----------


## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،
أهلاً بك أخي يعقوب .

قراءة القرآن للميت مسألة اختلف فيها السلف .
ولم يقل أحد منهم إنّ القراءة عند القبر أفضل ولا أنّ الميت يؤجر بسماعها .

والأفضل أن تدعو لهم وأن تصلي على خيرهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا أولى من أن تقرأ عليه الفاتحة !

----------


## المديني

هذا كلام لا يحتج به

ويجب العلم انه:

1-خير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

2-كل الخير في اتباع السلف الصالح وكل الشر في ابتداع الخلف


اولا:بالنسبة لقراءة القرآن على الاموات :-

لم يفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك لأحد ولا صحابته الكرام رضوان الله عليهم


وانما الثابت هو الحج والعمرة والصدقة والعلم


فعن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال:قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم( إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة : إلا من صدقة جارية  أو علم ينتفع به  أو ولد صالح يدعو له )
(صحيح مسلم 1631)

وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلا يقول : لبيك عن شبرمة ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من شبرمة ؟ قال : أخ لي ، قال : هل حججت ؟ قال : لا ، قال : حج عن نفسك ، ثم احجج عن شبرمة

(صحيح -السنن الكبرى للبيهقي-   4/337 )


اما قراءة القرآن على الاموات لم ترد


ثانيا:بالنسبة لقراءة القرآن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:-

فهو لم يرد ايضا

ولم يفعله احد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم الذين هم اكثر منا حبا واتباعا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وهذا ايضا لأن كل عمل صالح يكون في ميزان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم(من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة ، فعمل بها بعده ، كتب له مثل أجر من عمل بها . ولا ينقص من أجورهم شيء )

(صحيح مسلم-1017)

وهو صاحب السنة المشرفة صلى الله عليه وسلم

وهو اول من دعى للصلاة والقرآن والصوم فكل حسنات امته في ميزانه دون ان ينقص من اجورهم شيء

وصاحب الحوض والشفاعة والمقام المحمود لا يحتاج قراءة القرآ، له

وانما 

1-اتباع اوامره و سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم
2-اجتناب نواهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبومنصور

حكم قراءة القرآن على قبر الميت 
بعض الناس في قريتنا يقومون بإحضار مجموعة من المشايخ ممن لهم دراية بقراءة القرآن فيقرؤون القرآن بحجة أن هذا القرآن ينفع الميت ويرحمه ، والبعض الآخر يستدعي شيخاً أو اثنين لقراءة القرآن على قبر هذا الميت ، والبعض الآخر يقيمون محفلاً كبيراً يدعون فيه واحداً من القراء المشاهير عبر مكبرات الصوت ليحيي الذكرى السنوية لوفاة عزيزه فما حكم الدين في ذلك ؟ وهل قراءة القرآن تنفع الميت على القبر أو غيره ، وما هي الطريقة المثلى لمنفعة الميت ؟ أفتونا جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والامتنان . 


الحمد لله
هذا العمل بدعة لا يجوز لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) متفق على صحته وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه ، والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . 

ولم يكن من سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من سنة خلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم القراءة على القبور ، أو الاحتفال بالموتى وذكرى وفاتهم . والخير كله في اتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وخلفائه الراشدين ومن سلك سبيلهم كما قال عز وجل : ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً ذلك الفوز العظيم ) التوبة/100 ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة ) وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول في خطبته يوم الجمعة : ( أما بعد : فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة ) والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . 

وقد أوضح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحاديث الصحيحة ما ينفع المسلم بعد موته فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة : إلا من صدقة جارية ، أو علم ينتفع به ، أو ولد صالح يدعو له ) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه ، وسأله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقال : يا رسول الله هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( نعم ؛ الصلاة عليهما والاستغفار لهما ، وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما ، وإكرام صديقهما ، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما ) والمراد بالعهد الوصية التي يوصي بها الميت ، فمن بره إنفاذها إذا كانت موافقة للشرع المطهر . ومن بر الوالدين الصدقة عنهما والدعاء لهما والحج والعمرة عنهما ، والله ولي التوفيق . 



كتاب مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله . م/9  ص/319.

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/9979/قراءة%20القرآن

----------


## أبومنصور

حكم العتاقة أو قراءة القرآن للأموات
والدي توفي وكان مريضا في الأربع سنين الأخيرة من عمره ، توفي من شهر من الآن وعمره 52 سنة وكان مريضا بجلطة لا يستطيع التحرك أو المشي ومرض السكر والضغط أريد أن أعرف هل يوجد له عتاقة صلاة ؟ بعض المشايخ يقولون هذا ، بمعنى قراءة القرءان عليه عن طريق المشايخ ، هم الذين يفعلون ذلك . وبعض الآراء تخالف . أنا أريد الجواب عن هذا السؤال . وهل عليه كفارة عن أيامه الأخيرة أم لا بسبب مرضه الخطير أم له عتاقة صلاة كما يقال ؟. 


الحمد لله 

أولا : 

" قراءة القرآن عبادة من العبادات البدنية المحضة ، لا يجوز أخذ الأجرة على قراءته للميت ، ولا يجوز دفعها لمن يقرأ ، وليس فيها ثواب ، والحالة هذه ، ويأثم آخذ الأجرة ودافعها . 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : " لا يصح الاستئجار على القراءة وإهدائها إلى الميت ، لأنه لم ينقل عن أحد من الأئمة، وقد قال العلماء : إن القارئ لأجل المال لا ثواب له ، فأي شيء يهدى إلى الميت؟ " انتهى. 

والأصل في ذلك : أن العبادات مبنية على الحظر ، فلا تفعل عبادة إلا إذا دل الدليل الشرعي على مشروعيتها ، قال تعالى : ( وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ) ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) ، وفي رواية : ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) ، أي : مردود على صاحبه ، وهذا العمل – وهو استئجار من يقرأ القرآن للميت - لا نعلم أنه فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أحد من أصحابه ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها ، والخير كله في اتباع ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع حسن القصد ، قال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى ) ، وقال تعالى : ( بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) ، والشر كله بمخالفة ما جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصرف القصد بالعمل لغير وجه الله " 

انتهى من "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة". 

فهذه العتاقة لا أصل لها في الشرع ، وهي بدعة مذمومة لم يفعلها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أرشدنا إليها ، ولم يفعلها أحد من أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، وما كان كذلك فلا ينبغي لمؤمن أن يفعله . 

ثانيا : 

المشروع هو الدعاء للميت ، والصدقة عنه ، كما روى مسلم (1631) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِذَا مَاتَ الإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلا مِنْ ثَلاثَةٍ : إِلا مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ ، أَوْ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ ، أَوْ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ ) . 

قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم : " وَفِيهِ أَنَّ الدُّعَاء يَصِل ثَوَابه إِلَى الْمَيِّت , وَكَذَلِكَ الصَّدَقَة ....وَأَمَّا قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن وَجَعْل ثَوَابهَا لِلْمَيِّتِ وَالصَّلاة عَنْهُ وَنَحْوهمَا فَمَذْهَب الشَّافِعِيّ وَالْجُمْهُور أَنَّهَا لا تَلْحَق الْمَيِّت " انتهى باختصار . 

وانظر السؤال رقم (12652) 

فأكثر من الدعاء لوالدك ، وتصدق عنه بما تستطيع ، وإن كان لم يحج أو لم يعتمر ، وأمكن أن تحج وتعتمر عنه فافعل ، فهذا مما ينفعه بإذن الله . 

ومن البر بالأب الميت : إكرام صديقه ، وصلة الرحم المتصلة به . 

والمرض يجعله الله كفارة لعبده المؤمن ، كما يكون سببا لرفع درجته وعلو منزلته إن هو صبر واحتسب ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَا يُصِيبُ الْمُسْلِمَ مِنْ نَصَبٍ وَلا وَصَبٍ وَلا هَمٍّ وَلا حُزْنٍ وَلا أَذًى وَلا غَمٍّ حَتَّى الشَّوْكَةِ يُشَاكُهَا إِلا كَفَّرَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ خَطَايَاهُ ) رواه البخاري (5642) ومسلم (2573) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه . 

نسأل الله أن يرحم أموات المسلمين . 

والله أعلم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/83829/قراءة%20القرآن

----------


## علاء المصرى

1. قال القرطبي المتوفى 671هـ في كتابه التذكرة تحت باب ما جاء في قراءة القرءان عند القبر حالة الدفن وبعده وأنه يصل إلى الميت ثواب ما يقرأ ويدعو ويستغفر له ويتصدق عليه ما نصه :
وقد استدل بعض علمائنا على قراءة القرءان على القبر بحديث العسيب الرطب الذي شقه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باثنين ثم غرس على هذا واحدًا وعلى هذا واحدًا ثم قال : " لعله أن يخفف عنهما ما لم ييبسا " ، فوضع على أهدهما نصفًا وعلى الآخر نصفًا . وقال القرطبي : قالوا : ويستفاد من هذا غرس الاشجار وقراءة القرءان على القبور وإذا خفف عنهما بالأشجار فكيف بقراءة الرجل المؤمن ا.هـ 

ويقول المحدث الفقيه البغوى المتوفى 516 هـ في شرح السنة ج1/372 بعد ذكر حديث الجريدتين : " وفيه دليل على أنه يستحب قراءة القرءان على القبور لإنه أعظم من كل شيء بركة وثوابًا " . ا.هـ

وقال الإمام القاضي أبو الفضل عياض في شرحه على صحيح مسلم في حديث الجريدتين عند قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لعله يخفف عنهما ما دامتا رطبتين " ما نصه : " أخذ العلماء من هذا استحباب قراءة القرءان على الميت لأنه إذا خفف عنه بتسبيح الجريدتين وهما جماد فقراءة القرءان أولى " . نقله عنه الأبي في شرح مسلم .

ويقول الإمام النووي المتوفى سنة 676 هـ : استحب العلماء قراءة القرءان عند القبر واستأنسوا لذلك بحديث الجريدتين وقالوا : إذا وصل النفع إلى الميت بتسبيحهما حال رطوبتهما فانتفاع الميت بقراءة القرءان عند قبره أولى ، فإن قراءة القرءان من إنسان أعظم وأنفع من التسبيح من عود وقد نفع القرءان بعض من حصل له ضرر في حال الحياة ، فالميت كذلك ا.هـ

2- ويكفي في إثبات ذلك الاستدلال بحديث البخاري أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها : " لو كان ذاكِ وأنا حيّ لاستغفرت لكِ ودعوتُ لكِ "
محل الشاهد في هذا الحديث قوله : " ودعوتُ لكِ " ، فإنّ هذه الكلمة تشمل الدعاء بأنواعه ، فدخل في ذلك دعاء الرجل بعد قراءة شىء من القرءان لإيصال الثواب للميت بنحو قول : " اللهم أوصل ثواب ما قرأت إلى فلان " .
وقال ابن الحاج في الجزء الأول من المدخل ما نصه : " لو قرأ في بيته وأهدى إليه لوصلت " وكيفية وصولها أنه إذا فرغ من تلاوته وهب ثوابها له ، أو قال : " اللهم اجعل ثوابها له 

3- ومما يشهد لنفع الميت بقراءة غيره حديث معقل بين يسار : " اقرءوا يس على موتاكم " رواه أبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن حبان وصححه .
وحديث : يس قلب القرءان لا يقرؤها رجل يريد الله والدار الآخرة إلا غفر له ، واقرءوها على موتاكم . رواه احمد
قال القرطبي : وهذا يحتمل أن تكون هذه القراءة عند الميت في حال موته ويحتمل أن تكون عند قبره .
قال ابن القطان المتوفى 813 هـ وهو من مشايخ الحافظ ابن حجر : وأوّلَ جماعةٌ من التابعين القراءة للميت بالمحتضر والتأويل خلاف الظاهر ، ثم يقال عليه إذا انتفع المحتضر بقراءة يس وليس من سعيه فالميت كذلك ، والميت كالحي الحاضر يسمع كالحي الحاضر كما ثبت في الحديث ا.هـ

4- وأما ابن الرفعة أخذ بظاهر الحديث فصحح أنها تقرأ بعد الموت ، وقال الحافظ مرتضى الزبيدي في شرح الإحياء ج.1/370 نقلا عن ابن القطان : " قال ابن الرفعة : الذي دلّ عليه الخبر بالاستنباط أنّ بعض القرءان إذا قصد به نفع الميت وتخفيف ما هو فيه نفعه ، إذ ثبت أنّ الفاتحة لما قصد بها القارىء نفع الملدوغ نفعته ، وأقرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله : " وما يدريك أنها رقية " .
وإذا نفعت الحي بالقصد كان نفع الميت بها أولى لأنّ الميت يقع عنه من العبادات بغير إذنه ما لا يقع من الحي . ا.هـ
ثم قال ابن القطان : وفي الرقيا بالفاتحة دليل على صحة الإجارة والجعالة لينتفع بها الحي فكذلك الميت . ا.هـ بحروفه

ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة وصول الصدقة والصوم والحج والعمرة إلى الميت وهذه عبادات ، وقراءة القرءان عبادة أيضًا ، فتصل إلى الميت لأنه لا فارق بينها وبين تلك العبادات المذكورة وهذا من القياس الجلي ، الذي لا خلاف في حجيته والعمل به .
قال القرطبي في التذكرة : أصل هذا الباب الصدقة التي لا اختلاف فيها فكما يصل للميت ثوابها ، فكذلك تصل قراءة القرءان والدعاء والاستغفار إذ كل ذلك صدقة فإنّ الصدقة لا تختص بالمال .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد سئل عن قصر الصلاة في حالة الأمن : " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته " .
وقال عليه السلام : " على كل سلامى من أحدكم صدقة فإنّ كل تسبيحة صدقة ، وكل تهليلة صدقة وكل تكبيرة صدقة ، وكل تحميدة صدقة ، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة ، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة ، ويجزىء عن ذلك 

ولهذا استحب العلماء زيارة القبور فأفاد أنّ القراءة يشملها لفظ الصدقة في عرف الشرع . 
وقال الحافظ مرتضى الزبيدي الحنفي في شرح الإحياء ج10/373 ثم قال السيوطي " واستدلوا على الوصول ( أي العلماء على وصول ثواب القراءة للميت ) بالقياس على الدعاء والصدقة والصوم والحج والوقف فإنه لا فرق في نقل الثواب بين أن يكون عن حج أو صدقة أو وقف أو دعاء أو قراءة ، وبالأحاديث الواردة فيه وإن كانت ضعيفة فمجموعها يدل على أن لذلك أصلاً وبأن المسملين ما زالوا في كل مصر يجتمعون ويقرءون لموتاهم من غير نكير فكان ذلك إجماعا . ذكر ذلك كله الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي الحنبلي في جزء ألّفه في المسئلة . ا.هـ
وقال الزيلعي الحنفي في شرحه على كنز الدقائق في باب الحج عن ثواب عمله لغيره عند أهل السنة والجماعة صلاة كان أو صومًا أو حجًا أو صدقة أو قرءاة قرءان أو الأذكار إلى غير ذلك من جميع أنواع البر ويصل ذلك إلى الميت وينفعه . ا.هـ

5- صلاة الجنازة فإنها ما شرعت إلا لانتفاع الميت والاستشفاع له بما فيها من قراءة ودعاء واستغفار فإذا كان يصل إلى الميت ما تشتمل عليه الصلاة من دعاء واستغفار ، فكذلك يصل إليه ما تشتمل عليه من القرءان سواء بسواء والتفريق في العبادة الواحدة بين مشمولاتها تحكم غير مقبول وهذا نص في الموضوع والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل .

6- روى الطبراني في معجمه الكبير عن عبد الرحمن بن العلاء بن اللجلاج عن أبيه قال : قال أبي اللجلاج أبو خالد : يا بني إذا أنا مت فألحدني فإذا وضعتني في لحدي : فقل بسم الله وعلى ملة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم شن عليّ التراب شنًا ثم اقرأ عند رأسي بفاتحة البقرة وخاتمتها فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ذلك .
قال الحافظ الهيثمي : رجاله موثقون .

7- روى الطبراني والبيهقي عن ابن عمر قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إذا مات أحدكم فلا تحبسوه وأسرعوا به إلى قبره وليقرأ عند رأسه فاتحة الكتاب " ولفظ رواية البيهقي : " بفاتحة البقرة وعند رجليه بخاتمة البقرة في قبره " .

8- روى البيهقي في السنن : حدثنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ثنا أبو العباس بن يعقوب ثنا العباس بن محمد قال : سألت يحيى بن معين عن القراءة عند القبر ؟ فقال : حدثني مبشر بن إسماعيل الحلبي عن عبد الرحمن بن العلاء بن اللجلاج عن أبيه قال لبنيه : إذا أنا مت فضعوني في قبري وقولوا بسم الله وعلى سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنوا عليّ التراب سنًا ثم اقرأوا عند رأسي أول سورة البقرة وخاتمتها فإني رأيت ابن عمر يستحب ذلك ا.هـ
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في أمالي الأذكار " هذا موقوف حسن " ا.هـ
وقال النووي في الأذكار " وروينا في سنن البيهقي يإسناد حسن أن ابن عمر استحب أن يقرأ على القبر بعد الدفن أول سورة البقرة وخاتمتها " ا.هـ

9- أخرج عبد العزيز صاحب الخلال من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " من دخل المقابر فقرأ سورة يس خفف الله عنهم وكان له بعدد من دفن فيها حسنات "

10- وأخرج أبو القاسم سعد بن علي الزنجاني في فوائده عن أبي هريرة رفعه " من دخل المقابر ثم قرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وقل هو الله أحد وألهاكم التكاثر ثم قال إني جعلت ثواب ما قرأت من كلامك لأهل المقابر المؤمنين والمؤمنات كانوا شفعاء له الى الله تعالى ا.هـ

11- وروى النسائي والرافعي في تاريخه وأبو محمد السمرقندي في فضائل سورة الإخلاص والسلفي من حديث علي بن أبي طالب قال " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من مرّ على المقابر وقرأ قل هو الله أحد عشرة مرة ثم وهب أجره للأموات أعطي من الأجر عدد الأموات " .

12- أخرج الخلال في الجامع عن الشعبي قال : كانت الأنصار إذا مات لهم ميت اختلفوا إلى قبره يقرأون عنده القرءان .
وقال الخرائطي في كتاب القبور " سنة في الأنصار إذا حملوا الميت أن يقرأوا معه سورة البقرة . ا.هـ
.........




13- قال المحدث مرتضى الزبيدي الحنفي في شرح الإحياء ج10/369 ما نصه " قال السيوطي في شرح الصدور : وأما قراءة القرءان على القبر فجزم بمشروعيتها أصحابنا وغيرهم . قال الزعفراني " سألت الشافعي عن القراءة عند القبر فقال لا بأس " وقال النووي في شرح المهذب " يستحب لزائر القبور أن يقرأ ما تيسر من القراءن ويدعو لهم عقبها . نص عليه الشافعي واتفق عليه الأصحاب " . زاد في موضع ءاخر : وإن ختموا القرءان على القبر كان أفضل . ا.هـ
وقال النووي في الأذكار في باب ما يقوله بعد الدفن : قال الشافعي والأصحاب : يستحب أن يقرأوا عنده شيئًا من القرءان قالوا فإن ختموا القرءان كله كان حسنًا ا.هـ
وقال ابن القطان في رسالته " القول بالإحسان العميم في انتفاع الميت بالقرءان " ونقل عن الشافعي انتفاع الميت بالقراءة على قبره " واختاره شيخنا شهاب الدين ابن عقيل ، وتواتر أن الشافعي زار الليث بن سعد وأثنى عليه خيرًا وقرأ عنده ختمة وقال : أرجو أن تدوم فكان الأمر كذلك ، وقد أفتى القاضي حسين بأن الاستئجار للقراءة على رأس القبر جائز كالاستئجار للأذان وتعليم القرءان . 
قال النووي في زيارات الروضة " ظاهر كلامه صحة الإجارة مطلقًا وهو المختار فإن موضع القراءة موضع بركة وتنزل الرحمة وهذا مقصود ينفع الميت " وقال الرافعي وتبعه النووي " عود المنفعة إلى المستأجر شرط في الإجارة أو ميته . لكن المستأجر لا ينتفع بأن يقرأ الغير له . ومشهور أن الميت لا يلحقه ثواب القراءة المجردة فالوجه تنزيل الاستئجار على صورة انتفاع الميت بالقراءة أقرب إجابة وأكثر بركة . وقال في كتاب الوصية " الذي يعتاد من قراءة القرءان على رأس القبر قد ذكرنا في باب الإجارة طريقتين في عود فائدتها إلى الميت " وعن القاضي أبي الطيب طريق ثالث وهو أن الميت كالحي الحاضر فيرجى له الرحمة ووصول البركة اذا أهدي الثواب إلى القارىء ، وعبارة الروضة إذا أوصل الثواب الى القارىء . ا.هـ
قلت : وما شهر من خلاف الشافعي من قول أن القراءة لا تصل إلى الميت ، فهو محمول على القراءة التي تكون بلا دعاء وبغير ما إذا كانت القراءة على القبر ، فإن الشافعي أقر بذلك .

14- أفتى ابن رشد من أئمة المالكية أن الميت ينتفع بقراءة القرءان ويصل إليه نفعه ويحصل له أجره إذا نوى القارىء هبة ثواب قراءته له . ا.هـ
واعتمده غير واحد من متأخري المالكية قال ابن هلال في نوازله : وبه جرى عمل الناس شرقـًا وغربًا ووقفوا على ذلك أوقافًا واستمر عليه الأمر أزمنة سالفة ا.هـ

15- أخرج الخلال في الجامع عن علي بن موسى الحداد قال " كنت مع أحمد بن حنبل ومحمد بن قدامة الجوهري في جنازة فلما دفن الميت جلس رجل ضرير يقرأ عند القبر فقال له أحمد " يا هذا إن القراءة عند القبر بدعة فلما خرجنا من المقابر ، قال محمد بن قدامة لأحمد بن حنبل " يا أبا عبد الله ما تقول في مبشر بن اسماعيل الحلبي ؟ قال ثقة . قال " هل كتبت عنه شيئًا ، قال : نعم . قال : أخبرني مبشر بن اسماعيل عن عبد الرحمن بن العلاء بن اللجلاج عن أبيه : أنه وصى إذا دفن أن يقرأ عند رأسه بفاتحة البقرة وخاتمتها وقال : سمعت ابن عمر يوصي بذلك " فقال له أحمد : فارجع إلى الرجل فقل له : يقرأ. ا.هـ وهكذا أورده القرطبي في التذكرة . وأورد عبد الحق الأزدي في كتاب العاقبة والقرطبي في التذكرة وغيرهما أن أحمد بن محمد المرُّوذي قال " سمعت أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يقول : إذا دخلتم المقابر فاقرءوا بفاتحة الكتاب والمعوذتين وقل هو الله أحد واجعلوا ثواب ذلك لأهل المقابر فإنه يصل اليهم " ا.هـ
وقال ابن القطان في رسالته " القول بالإحسان العميم في انتفاع الميت بالقرءان العظيم " نقل عن الإمام أحمد أنه يصل إلى الميت كل شيء من صدقة وصلاة وحج وصوم واعتكاف وقراءة وذكر وغير ذلك " ونقل ذلك عن جماعة السلف " ا.هـ
وفي شرح منتهى الإرادات للبهوتي الحنبلي ج1/361 ما نصه عبارة المتن مع الشرح : 
وسن لزائر ميت فعل ما يخفف عنه ولو بجعل جريدة رطبة في القبر للخبر وأوصى به بريده " ذكره البخاري ، ولو بذكر وقراءة عند أي القبر لخبر الجريدة لأنه إذا رجى التخفيف بتسبيحها فالقراءة أولى .
ثم قال " قال أحمد : الميت يصل إليه كل شي من الخير من صدقة أو صلاة أو غيره " ا.هـ
وقال الشطي الحنبلي في تعليقه على غاية المنتهى ص 260 ما نصه " قال في الفروع وتصحيحه " لا تكره القراءة على القبر وفي المقبرة " نص عليه وهو المذهب ، فقيل تباح وقيل تستحب وكذا في الإقناع ا.هـ

16- ذكر الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ في ترجمة الخطيب البغدادي أنه لما توفي قرىء على قبره عدة ختمات " ا.هـ

والأدلة كثيرة جدًا لا تسع هذه الوريقات ذكرها وما ذكرناه فيه شفاء لصدور قوم مؤمنين فقد تبين لك يا أخي المسلم من هذا البيان المختصر أن أهل السنة أجمعوا على جواز قراءة القرءان عند القبر وعلى جواز قراءة القرءان مع الدعاء بالإيصال ولو لم تكن على القبر .
أما الأمر الذي اختلفوا فيه هو : هل تصل القراءة إلى الميت من غير دعاء بالإيصال وإذا لم تكن عند القبر ؟ قال الإمام النووي في الأذكار " باب ما ينفع الميت من قول غيره " أجمع العلماء على أن الدعاء للأموات ينفعهم ويصلهم ثوابه ثم قال " واختلف العلماء في وصول ثواب قراءة القرءان فالمشهور من مذهب الشافعي وجماعة " أنه لا يصل " وذهب أحمد بن حنبل وجماعة من العلماء وجماعة من أصحاب الشافعي إلى أنه يصل ، فالاختيار أن يقول القارىء بعد فراغه : اللهم أوصل ثواب ما قرأته إلى فلان " ا.هـ
وقال أيضًا " ويستحب للزائر الإكثار من قراءة القرءان والذكر والدعاء لأهل تلك المقبرة وسائر الموتى والمسلمين أجمعين ، ويستحب الإكثار من الزيارة وأن يكثر الوقوف عند قبور أهل الخير والفضل ا.هـ
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الجواب الكافي عن السؤال الخافي ما نصه " وأما الحادي عشر وهو هل يصل ثواب القراءة للميت ؟ فهي مسئلة مشهورة وقد كتبت فيها كراسة والحاصل أن أكثر المتقدمين من العلماء على الوصول وأن المختار الوقف عن الجزم في المسئلة مع استحباب عمله والإكثار منه ا.هـ
وقال السيوطي في شرح الصدور فصل في قراءة القرءان للميت أو على القبر " اختلف في وصول ثواب القراءة للميت فجمهور السلف والأئمة الثلاثة على الوصول " ا.هـ
قال القرطبي في التذكرة " وقد قيل إن ثواب القراءة للقارىء وللميت ثواب الاستماع ولذلك تلحقه الرحمة . قال تعالى { وإذا قرىء القرءان فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون } قلت " ولا يبعد في كرم الله تعالى أن يلحقه ثواب القراءة والاستماع جميعًا . ويلحقه ثواب ما يهدى إليه من قراءة القرءان وإن لم يسمعه كالصدقة والدعاء والاستغفار لما ذكرنا " ا.هـ
وقال شيخنا محدث الديار الشامية الشيخ عبد الله الهرري في كتابه " إظهار العقيدة السنية " وذهب بعض أهل البدع إلى عدم وصول شيء البتة . لا الدعاء ولا غيره وقولهم مردود بالكتاب والسنة واستدلالهم بقوله تعالى { وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى } مدفوع بأنه لم ينف انتفاع الرجل بسعي غيره كما استثنيت الصدقة والحج عن الميت وإنما نفي ملك غير سعيه ، وأما سعي غيره فهو ملك لساعيه ، فإن شاء يبذله لغيره وإن شاء يبقيه لنفسه ، ( ) وعموم الآية مخصوص بغير ما ورد النص باستثنائه مما ذكره من صدقة ودعاء ونحو ذلك ا.هـ بحروفه
ومع كل هذه الأدلة الباهرة الساطعة نرى الوهابية اليوم يصرحون على تحريم قراءة القرءان على أمواتنا المسلمين فقد قالوا في كتابهم " فتاوى مهمة ص 32 ما نصه " قراءة القرءان عند القبور للأموات ( ) الضلال ا.هـففي هذا رمي للأمة بالضلال وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة " رواه ابن ماجه فرمي القائل بذلك أقرب ، فكيف يتجرأون على ذلك ولم يأت دليل يحرم قراءة القرءان على الميت لا من القرءان ولا من السنة ولا حرج به أحد من أئمة المذاهب .
ويكفي في الرد عليهم ما قاله زعيمهم ابن تيمية في فتاويه المجلد الرابع والعشرون الجزء الرابع ص 300 " وكذلك من قرأ القرءان محتسبًا وأهداه إلى الميت نفعه ذلك " ا.هـ
وابن قيم الجوزية الذي نقل عن السلف استحسان ذلك كالصحابي ابن عمر والإمام الشافعي والإمام أحمد وغيرهم كما في كتابه " مشروعية زيارة القبور " ص 17-18 ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب الذي أقرّ ذلك أيضًا في كتابه " أحكام تمني الموت " ص 75.
منقول للفائدة

----------


## أبو صهيب الأثري

كتاب الروح منسوب لابن القيم بارك الله فيك
و الأحاديث التي أوردها الأخ بجواز القراءة على الأموات لا تخلوا من ضعف ،وعمل الأئمة إن كان بغير دليل فلا يعول عليه،و تتابع الناس على فعل محدثة ما لا يدل على جوازها،

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ؛ وبعد :
إلى الإخوة الكرام في المجلس العلمي حفظهم الله ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، تحية طيبة ، وبعد : فلقد فات الإخوة الأفاضل وفقهم الله حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  (( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر . إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة )) ففي هذا الحديث العظيم بيان واضح وجلي في النهي عن قراءة القرآن الكريم في المقابر ، لأن البيت الذي لا يقرأ فيه القرآن الكريم يكون مثل المقبرة في عدم امتهانه وابتذاله لآيات الله الكريمة ، وأما استدلالهم بالأحاديث السابقة فهي ضعيفة بينة الضعف ، ولا يفهم من هذا عدم وصول ثواب القراءة للميت ، ولكن بشرط ، وهو دون مظاهر للبدع من تجمع يجتمع الناس ويقرأون على رأس الأربعين ، أو ثلاثة أيام يقرأ قارىء القرآن كله ، أو ثلاثين قارىء كل قارىء يقرأ جزء معين ، وغيرها من المنكرات والبدع ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

جزاكم الله خيرا وهناك محاضرة للشيخ محمد رسلان في موقعه حكم قراءة القرآن على الأموات

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الميت ينتفع بثواب سبعة : الصدقة والدعاء وقضاء الحقوق والحج والعمرة والصيام والعتق ، أما الثلاثة الأولى فثوابها ثابت بالسنة وإجماع الأمة : 
أما السنة :
فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رجلاً قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  : إن أمي افتلتت نفسها وأراها لو تكلمت تصدقت أفينفعها إن تصدقت عنها ؟ قال نعم .            أخرجـه البخاري رقـم ( 1322 ) 1 / 467 ، ورقـم ( 2618 ) 3 / 1019 ، ومسلـم رقـم ( 1004 ) 2 / 1254 .   
وأما الإجماع :
قال ابن عبد البر : فأما الصدقة عن الميت فمجتمع على جوازها لا خلاف بين العلماء فيها ، وكذلك العتق عن الميت جائز بإجماع .                                التمهيد لابن عبد البر 20 / 27 .
وقال النووي : أجمع المسلمون على أن الصدقة عن الميت تنفعه وتصله ، وقال أيضاً : الصدقة عن الميت تنفع الميت ويصله ثوابها باجماع العلماء ، وكذا أجمعوا على وصول الدعاء وقضاء الدين بالنصوص الواردة في الجميع .          المجموع للنووي 5 / 286 ، وشرح صحيح مسلم للنووي 7 / 90 .  . 
وقال القرافي: أجمع العلماء على أن الصدقة عن الميت تنفع الميت ويصله ثوابها ، وعلى وصول الدعاء وقضاء الدين للنصوص الواردة في ذلك .                  الفروق للقرافي 4 / 398 .  
وقال ابن تيمية : أما الصدقة عن الميت فإنه ينتفع بها باتفاق المسلمين وقد وردت بذلك عن النبي  أحاديث صحيحة . مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 24 / 314 .. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : اتفق الأئمة على أن الصدقة تصل إلى الميت وكذلك العبادات المالية كالعتق " .  مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 24 / 309 .
وأما الصيام والحج والعمرة والعتق فيصل ثوابها على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء وهو الذي تدل عليه النصوص : 
  قال في مسند أحمد : حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا هشيم أنا حجاج ثنا عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن العاص بن وائل نذر في الجاهلية أن ينحر مائة بدنة وأن هشام بن العاص نحر حصته خمسين بدنة وأن عمراً سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن ذلك فقال : " أما أبوك فلو كان أقر بالتوحيد فصمت وتصدقت عنه نفعه ذلك ". 
مسند أحمد رقم ( 6704 ) 2 / 181، وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة رقم ( 12078 ) 3 / 58 وزاد : فصمت عنه أو تصدقت عنه أو عتقت عنه بلغه ذلك " وذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 4 / 192وقال : رواه أحمد وفيه الحجاج بن أرطاة وهو مدلس ، وصححه الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة رقم ( 484 ) 1 / 873 ، وفي تلخيص أحكام الجنائز ص 76 .
صحيح البخاري ج2/ص690
باب من مات وعليه صوم وقال الحسن إن صام عنه ثلاثون رجلا يوما واحداً جاز 
1851 حدثنا محمد بن خالد حدثنا محمد بن موسى بن أعين حدثنا أبي عن عمرو بن الحارث عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر أن محمد بن جعفر حدثه عن عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليه تابعه بن وهب عن عمرو ورواه يحيى بن أيوب عن بن أبي جعفر 
1852 حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم حدثنا معاوية بن عمرو حدثنا زائدة عن الأعمش عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال جاء رجل إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال يا رسول الله إن أمي ماتت وعليها صوم شهر أفأقضيه عنها قال نعم قال فدين الله أحق أن يقضى قال سليمان فقال الحكم وسلمة ونحن جميعا جلوس حين حدث مسلم بهذا الحديث قالا سمعنا مجاهدا يذكر هذا عن بن عباس ويذكر عن أبي خالد حدثنا الأعمش عن الحكم ومسلم البطين وسلمة بن كهيل عن سعيد بن جبير وعطاء ومجاهد عن بن عباس قالت امرأة للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إن أختي ماتت وقال يحيى وأبو معاوية حدثنا الأعمش عن مسلم عن سعيد عن بن عباس قالت امرأة للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إن أمي ماتت وقال عبيد الله عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة عن الحكم عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قالت امرأة للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إن أمي ماتت وعليها صوم نذر وقال أبو جرير حدثنا عكرمة عن بن عباس قالت امرأة للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ماتت أمي وعليها صوم خمسة عشر يوماً " 
صحيح مسلم ج2/ص803
7 باب قضاء الصيام عن الميت 
1147 وحدثني هارون بن سعيد الأيلي وأحمد بن عيسى قالا حدثنا بن وهب أخبرنا عمرو بن الحارث عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير عن عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال من مات وعليه صيام صام عنه وليه " 
صحيح مسلم ج2/ص804
1148 وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم أخبرنا عيسى بن يونس حدثنا الأعمش عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما ان امرأة أتت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقالت إن أمي ماتت وعليها صوم شهر فقال أرأيت لو كان عليها دين أكنت تقضينه قالت نعم قال فدين الله أحق بالقضاء 
1148 وحدثني أحمد بن عمر الوكيعي حدثنا حسين بن علي عن زائدة عن سليمان عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال جاء رجل إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال يا رسول الله إن أمي ماتت وعليها صوم شهر أفأقضيه عنها فقال لو كان على أمك دين أكنت قاضيه عنها قال نعم قال فدين الله أحق أن يقضى قال سليمان فقال الحكم وسلمة بن كهيل جميعا ونحن جلوس حين حدث مسلم بهذا الحديث فقالا سمعنا مجاهدا يذكر هذا عن بن عباس 
1148 وحدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر حدثنا الأعمش عن سلمة بن كهيل والحكم بن عتيبة ومسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير ومجاهد وعطاء عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بهذا الحديث 
1148 وحدثنا إسحاق بن منصور وبن أبي خلف وعبد بن حميد جميعا عن زكريا بن عدي قال عبد حدثني زكريا بن عدي أخبرنا عبيد الله بن عمرو عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة حدثنا الحكم بن عتيبة عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقالت يا رسول الله إن أمي ماتت وعليها صوم نذر أفأصوم عنها قال أرأيت لو كان على أمك دين فقضيتيه أكان يؤدي ذلك عنها قالت نعم قال فصومي عن أمك " 
صحيح مسلم ج2/ص805
1149 وحدثني علي بن حجر السعدي حدثنا علي بن مسهر أبو الحسن عن عبد الله بن عطاء عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال بينا أنا جالس عند رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذ أتته امرأة فقالت إني تصدقت على أمي بجارية وإنها ماتت قال فقال وجب أجرك وردها عليك الميراث قالت يا رسول الله إنه كان عليها صوم شهر أفأصوم عنها قال صومي عنها قالت إنها لم تحج قط أفأحج عنها قال حجي عنها

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

لاتصح نسبة كتاب أحكام تمني الموت للشيخ محمد ابن عبد الوهاب...

----------


## أبو سالم الحفيشي

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
ولم يصح وصول القرآن للميت وكل ما سوى ذلك فضعيف لا تقوم به الحجة والله أعلم

----------

